# Female Cockatiel talking



## alexiis88 (Sep 29, 2013)

I have what I believe is a wf female. she is 6mth and almost done molting (I think). She is fairly quiet until i leave the room then she begins to chirp and sing. I pit my phone down and recorded her saying pretty bird 20+ times. She wolf whistles when I leave to call me back. I posted her video in a private fb group I'm in and although everyone agrees she looks female they say its impossible for her to be able to talk and be female. I don't know how to post a video let alond a picture on her but wanted to know if this is uncommon. I'm almost 99% sure she's female. Thanks.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

I would think its not impossible but it would be rare for them to talk

My female wolf whistles and there are a few members here whose female whistles but I'm not sure about the talking part


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

There has been females known to talk/whistle, but it is rare. 

At 6 months old, it is still a bit young to tell yet I would think, but I could be wrong. 

Here is a WF Male (this one is mine):










And this is a WF female (also mine):


----------



## alexiis88 (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks kiki looks identical to your female its actually kind of weird lol. She can clearly say pretty pretty and pretty bird...any idea on how I can post a video?


----------



## alexiis88 (Sep 29, 2013)

Any reason why she won't sing/talk in front of me? She is quite bonded and I'm the only one who handles her. She chirps at me right before bed time but won't sing. Also she will start talking if I'm in the room but not looking at her. Is she shy?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

You are welcome! When they are young babies, they will all look like a female, until they go through the molt, and if male, get the start of their “white mask”. 

Have a look at this: http://talkcockatiels.com/showpost.php?p=555777&postcount=5 scroll down to the third question and it explains a few ways you can upload a photo. The next question down explains adding a video too – the video you posted on Facebook, if you make it public and post the link to it here, we should be able to view it (well, those that have Facebook should, not sure if those that don’t will be able to). 

Could be shyness, give her some time, I have had a few birds that took awhile before they would talk in-front of anyone and would only do so when alone and no one was around, they eventually started talking while people were around, and no joke, they are some of the biggest chatter boxes now.


----------



## alexiis88 (Sep 29, 2013)

My fb pages is private but the group is not I will post a link so you could view it, kiki pics are up there to. I'll find the link


----------



## alexiis88 (Sep 29, 2013)

It won't ad the page :$


----------



## alexiis88 (Sep 29, 2013)

http://m.flickr.com/lightbox?id=10270531133


----------



## alexiis88 (Sep 29, 2013)

That link above is to a pic of kiki


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

My females are the loudest when I leave the room. They begin to wonder where I am and try calling out to me. Make sure its actually singing and not that instead.


----------



## alexiis88 (Sep 29, 2013)

Oh she would flock call to me before but now she actuals gets out different sounds and wolf whistles


----------

